# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  تجمد البحر الاسود ( ظاهرة غريبة ) . .

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*توقف حركة النقل البحري في الموانئ الأوكرانية بسبب تجمد اجزاء كبيرة منه بالجليد . .
هذه الصور تم التقاطها على ساحل يوباتوريا و كونستانتا في ( رومانيا )



































*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بصراحة المشاهد جميلة بتمنى الواحد لو انه هناك ويشوف هاد الشي على الواقع*

----------


## &روان&

عنجد المنظر بجنن وبيخوف بنفس الوقت
يسلمو صديقة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اكيد يا صبايآ المنظر حلو وياريتنآ هناك كل شي على الواقع احلى . .


يسلمو*

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان 
ظاهرة غريبة وعجيبة 


يسلموا صديقة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عنجد شيء حلو وبخالط الخيال 
بس اكيد هاد كله من قدرات الخالق عز وجل 
يسلمو صديقة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*العفو زميل و ورده . .

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سبحان الله ظاهره رائعة و غريبه 
كلّ صورة تشكل لوحة بحد ذاتها 
اختيار مميز " صديقة "


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يسلمو دموع ..*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

*الظاهرة كتير غريبة ومخيفة بنفس الوقت لانو لما بحر كامل يتجمد معناها الحرارة كتير متدنية وممكن تسبب دمار بالمنشآت والزراعة وكل مناحي الحياه
انا شفت ظاهرة مشابه لبحيرة لمن كنا بألمانيا بس اياميها عطلت كل المؤسسات حوالي اسبوعين لحتى راحت موجه الصقيع وسببت كتير خسائر*

----------


## (dodo)

عنجد منظر من الاخر كثيييير حلو 
يسلموووو صديقة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اكيد إلين تجمد البحر بسبب فقدان لبعض اجزاء الحياة اللي تعتمد عليه ،، 
شكرآ لمروركـ 


يسلمو دعاء ..*

----------

